# Elias Barth, Burlington NJ



## bombboy (Jun 1, 2018)

I picked this up last weekend at a garage sale, older gentleman said he worked excavation years ago. He had plenty to offer, hutches, blobs and this one squat. Not having one on the shelf I had to have it. Elias Barth, Burlington, NJ, 7" smooth base w/"B", nice applied lip.


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 2, 2018)

Cool bottle!


----------

